# Question de newbie - syntaxe applescript



## BigEdison (10 Mai 2010)

Bonjour à tous,
J'ai fait un applescript et je souhaite executer la commande suivante :
do shell script "curl http://10.0.1.11:3000/xbmcCmds/xbmcHttp?command=sendkey(0xF049)"
La syntaxe semble mauvais à cause des parenthèses (alors que l'url marche), il y aurait il dans la salle une âme charitable qui pourrait m'indiquer la syntaxe correcte ? 
Merci à tous


----------



## ceslinstinct (11 Mai 2010)

BigEdison a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> J'ai fait un applescript et je souhaite executer la commande suivante :
> do shell script "curl http://10.0.1.11:3000/xbmcCmds/xbmcHttp?command=sendkey(0xF049)"
> La syntaxe semble mauvais à cause des parenthèses (alors que l'url marche), il y aurait il dans la salle une âme charitable qui pourrait m'indiquer la syntaxe correcte ?
> Merci à tous


Bonjour

Ta ligne de code fait quoi? (je connais rien en code du terminal).

Ce qui marche en mode terminal, à souvent besoins d'anti-slash pour fonctionner entre guillemets avec AppleScript.

Et si certains caractères ne sont pas reconnues, utiliser un *quoted form* pour qu'ils le soient.

Ma réponse est entre parenthèses, c'est juste pour que tu n'est aucune réponse.

@+


----------

